# Hello everybody!



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 7, 2004)

my name is Aaron Dirk

I.... I really don't do anything :oops: 
but somehow I belong here :twisted:


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 7, 2004)

welcome ngs...

enjoy your time here - it is loads of fun.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 7, 2004)

ngstime said:


> my name is Aaron Dirk
> 
> I.... I really don't do anything :oops:
> but somehow I belong here :twisted:




sounds about right ...welcome Aaron :D


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 8, 2004)

*....so what happend to 'joey'*

thanks guys,

_______________________

awhile ago I did a favor for a friend. He had stopped by, and went on to tell me about this female he met online. How she was the coolest he'd ever met, and he proved it by revealing the photos he had printed of her modeling in the nude. I was pretty impressed, the photos were pretty nice(  ) way out his league. but none the less, I could tell by the look of his face.... he was hooked! and her name? her name was "Joey"

Now he was just getting into midi (cakewalk, roland xp-30) but he really(!!!) wanted to impress Joey, so he came to me 8) he worked out some kind of deal with me to record 'moonlight' sonata for him to send to her claiming it was done by himself. I agreed and loaded the bosey 290 and put my heart in to it(they were very nice photos).

Sometime later, I would ask him, "what ever happend to joey?". He would always look away and mumble "nothing". what about moonlight?! surely that had some kind of effect on her. "ummmm ya.... she thought it was alright" ALRIGHT?!!! that song will forever stand the test of time and she thought it was 'alright'!!!! you're better off, I told him.

Just recently, I was talking to another friend, about this joey and how I did moonlight for him and how it didn't have an effect on her and how disappointed I was.... My friend laughed at me, and went on to tell me how the story was played out.... 'joey' wasn't the nude photos I had seen. Joey was a co-worker of his and was not from the otherside of the state. Joey was seeking revenge on my friend.... for my friend sleeped with joey's spouse a few years ago.... and Joey was in fact a DUDE! not only did joey play my friend for a complete fool, but my friend was stupid enough to return the favor for the nude photos with nude photos of himself (did you read that Joey was a co-worker?) 

I have to say that joey was brilliant. Anyone else would have used violance and he would have deserved it. Joey seeked a peacefull way to crush a person, and was very well played out. 

....well, I hope Joey enjoyed moonlight anyways. I bet he smiles everytime he hears it :wink:


----------



## pitchdrifter (Oct 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome, Aaron!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Aaron!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome Aaron and thanks for the funny story!

Chris


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard man ! :D


----------



## Edgen (Oct 12, 2004)

welcome!

so... lets hear this "moonlight" piece? 

/j


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 12, 2004)

Edgen said:


> welcome!
> 
> so... lets hear this "moonlight" piece?
> 
> /j




sure!

http://www.lastlibs.com/moonlight.mp3 (Joey's Moonlight)


thanks Alan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome Aaron! Nice rendition! 

But poor poor Joey!


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Frederick! Glad you liked it. It's nice to be here.


nice LP too! 8) 




Aaron Dirk


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Dec 21, 2022)

It's been many many years - Hello VI Control!


----------



## pete_crum (Dec 21, 2022)

Aaron Dirk said:


> It's been many many years - Hello VI Control!


Time for a new story!


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Dec 21, 2022)

pete_crum said:


> Time for a new story!


Hard to believe this type of story is now common and has a name ~ Catfished


----------



## pete_crum (Dec 21, 2022)

Aaron Dirk said:


> Hard to believe this type of story is now common and has a name ~ Catfished


Slightly better for your friend than had it been a Crying Game situation


----------

